# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Anyone recently fitted glass fascia touch switches  ?

## Iretired

Thinking of installing something like these :  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/284254437649 
Anyone had any success with these or similiar.I see the seller has sold over 1300 of them,someone must be buying them....

----------


## droog

Didn’t get any answers here : https://www.renovateforum.com/f195/t...es-etc-131802/
??

----------


## Iretired

> Didn’t get any answers here : https://www.renovateforum.com/f195/t...es-etc-131802/
> ??

  No,it's a different question ?

----------


## METRIX

Not installed any, did look into them. 
I would be wary of one major oversight, do these have AU compliance, answer is probably No.
If it does they should be able to supply you the relevant documents to prove it, and reference these back to the relevant authorities here. 
Second, all these switches require an additional Neutral at each switch to power the circuitry, normal switch wiring does not have this so you need to factor in the cost of having this additional wiring done, and that could be expensive depending on the location of the switches. and type of wall construction. 
Below is a typical wiring from these switches, they are all the same, I haven't seen any that don't require additional wires, some also require an earth, which are probably the better versions because when the rubbish circuitry shorts out, at least the earth is there to protect you / house wiring. 
I would choose the seller who is showing the wires shoved into a power board and the "Real Object" whatever the hell that is, this guy looks like he knows what's going on !!!!!

----------


## Iretired

Not installed any, did look into them."
Thanks,great info.
The seller does advertise Au compliance,I have asked for the details.It would be a serious breach of Ebay rules for a start if advertised as such and are not I would have thought.
I'll study the info and yes,I was factoring in the addition of neutral wiring.My sparky is quick but ar $80 ph ,adds up ( rural rates prob cheaper ! )

----------


## METRIX

> Not installed any, did look into them."
> Thanks,great info.
> The seller does advertise Au compliance,I have asked for the details.It would be a serious breach of Ebay rules for a start if advertised as such and are not I would have thought.
> I'll study the info and yes,I was factoring in the addition of neutral wiring.My sparky is quick but ar $80 ph ,adds up ( rural rates prob cheaper ! )

  Yes it would be a serious breach, doesn't stop anyone doing it.
I guarantee 95% of electrical stuff sold on eBay is not complied. 
I noticed in the other post you mentioned masonry walls, this can be a real problem to install the extra wiring required, as there may not be enough room in the conduit or whatever is embedd in the walls that feeds the wires to the switch.

----------


## Iretired

> Yes it would be a serious breach, doesn't stop anyone doing it.
> I guarantee 95% of electrical stuff sold on eBay is not complied. 
> I noticed in the other post you mentioned masonry walls, this can be a real problem to install the extra wiring required, as there may not be enough room in the conduit or whatever is embedd in the walls that feeds the wires to the switch.

  During the course of today,I've drifted away on the idea.I have enough on the go here in the final stages of a major reno.
I don't want to have hassles with complex electronics and subsequent hassles with an online seller.I counted 20 single,double and triple gang switches some might fail with that qty also that's a lot of neutrals to run and yes the conduit issue.
They look great though,very up to the minute................

----------


## Iretired

btw,as you said,you've gotta love the jury rigged setup under "REAL OBJECT " in your post above,I'd be too embarrassed to put something like that up   lmao !

----------


## METRIX

> During the course of today,I've drifted away on the idea.I have enough on the go here in the final stages of a major reno.
> I don't want to have hassles with complex electronics and subsequent hassles with an online seller.I counted 20 single,double and triple gang switches some might fail with that qty also that's a lot of neutrals to run and yes the conduit issue.
> They look great though,very up to the minute................

  There is a No Neutral hack, by putting a capacitor across the light, this one says it can do it, probably completely illegal. 
If you have that many switches, just go for something like the Clipsal iconic with the LED in the switches, at the end of the day, for the cost of putting them all in, is it really that hard to just flick the switch on. 
Get yourself some smart bulbs / switches an put these into floor lights, much nicer lighting than ceiling mounted lights anyway, and you get the full Google / Alexa control without the hassles, that's what I have done here, and also the ceiling LED downlights never get turned on because the floor lights are much easier on the eyes.

----------


## Iretired

> There is a No Neutral hack, by putting a capacitor across the light, this one says it can do it, probably completely illegal. 
> If you have that many switches, just go for something like the Clipsal iconic with the LED in the switches, at the end of the day, for the cost of putting them all in, is it really that hard to just flick the switch on. 
> Get yourself some smart bulbs / switches an put these into floor lights, much nicer lighting than ceiling mounted lights anyway, and you get the full Google / Alexa control without the hassles, that's what I have done here, and also the ceiling LED downlights never get turned on because the floor lights are much easier on the eyes.

  I was just looking at 4c slimline elegance series switches for which brushed aluminium plates can be purchased.Our old HPM are dowdy and need new cover plates at a minimum.These 4c are cheap as chips,only 4.2mm deep and for example dummy order of ten ,2 gang with the extra al. plates delivered is a bit over $90.
Your comment "and also the ceiling LED downlights never get turned on because the floor lights are much easier on the eyes." is so true,we hardly ever turn on the 8 in our lounge unless there is some minor emergency such as a runaway doughnut  !

----------

